# Induktive Näherungsschalter und Ruß



## Falcon4 (7 Juli 2006)

Hi wer hat von Euch Erfahrung mit induktiven Näherungsschaltern und Stäuben bzw. besser wäre sogar noch Ruß?
Ich habe nämlich folgendes Problem das ein ind. Näherungsschalter einen Rohrkettenförderer überwacht. Mit einemmal erkennt der Ini nur noch MEtall ohne das der Abstand verstellt wurde. Kann es sein das Rußanhaftungen an der Kette den Ini beeinflussen können??

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Falcon


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Juli 2006)

Habe häufiger Anwendungen im Ruß,

mit IFM - Efektoren (die viereckigen orangen) habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Keinweltmeister (14 Juli 2006)

*Hi*

Versuchsmal mit diesen Lichtschranken sind sehr Schmutzunempfindlich
wenn technisch möglich ist

was fragst du denn ab die Kette oder das Material ?


http://www.sitron.de/produkte/download/SMTR_gesamt.pdf


----------



## maxi (14 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
vielleicht ist es hilfreich.
Ich hatte auch schon die unterscheidlichsten Probleme mit Innis in verscheidensten Umgebungen.

Bei Russ, Kalk und Alustaub schalten die nicht mehr richtig.
Die oben beschriebenen von IFM und die viereckigen 40 x 40 Induktiv von Siemens (müssten in der Kategorie 3RG4041 sein) sind sehr gut für diese Anwendungen.
Persönlich würde ich von einer Lichtschranke in solch Umgebungen abraten. Die machten bei uns immer nur gezeter.

Grüsse und ein schönes und störungsfreies Wochenende.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 Juli 2006)

Keinweltmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchsmal mit diesen Lichtschranken sind sehr Schmutzunempfindlich



Na, von Lichtschranken in verrußter Umgebung möchte ich schon mal ganz pauschal abraten.


----------



## Falcon4 (14 Juli 2006)

Also bei uns sind NCN40+U1+N0 von Pepperl&Fuchs eingebaut.
Es werden die Lamellen abgefragt die am der Kette montiert sind. 
Die KEtte sind dann quasi so aus    ---|---|---|---|--- Zwischen den Lamellen wird der Ruß transportiert. An den KEttengliedern ist teilweise mehr oder weniger Ruß angebackt. die LAmellen bestehen aus Kunststoff und Metall so das diese von dem Ini erkannt werden.


----------



## maxi (17 Juli 2006)

Wie lange wird das den nicht gereinigt?
Bei uns wurde früher einmal die Woche sauber gemacht.
Manches täglich.


----------



## Keinweltmeister (17 Juli 2006)

*Mit Lichtschranke Abstand zum Russ*

Hi
ich meite auch eigentlich dass man mit der Lichtschranke einen größeren Abstand zum Schmutz bekommt
d.h. wenn der Anlagenaufbau so eonen Umbau zuläßt

....Anlagen reiniegen ist natürlich immer der richtige Weg


----------



## Falcon4 (17 Juli 2006)

Warum den Reinigen ? Das kann nicht am Ruß liegen!   Scherz beiseite das war meine erste Vermutung das es was mit dem RUß zutun hat aber mein Chef meinte damit hängt das niemals zusammen! 
Naja aber ich werde  mal die Reinigung mit ins Auge fassen. War ja auch meine erste eingebung deswegen ja auch die Frage inwieweit der Ruß die Inis beeinflußt.


----------



## Falcon4 (21 Juli 2006)

Gibt es denn eine andere Art der Überwachung? wie zum beispiel mit Stromrelais das man sagt der Motor muss zwischen 1,0 und1,8A haben und darunter / Drüber ist irgendetwas schiefgelaufen? Bzw. gibt es überhaupt solche Bausteine? 
Wenn ja ist das auch mit Motoren und Getriebe kombination sicher handhabbar/erkennbar?


----------



## edi (21 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

kommt z.B auch noch die Abtastung der Kettenglieder mit Ultraschallsensor in Frage.
Aber warum tastest du die Kettenglieder direkt ab ? Reicht es nicht z.b nur die Umlenkrolle der Kette abzutasten, so wie bei Transportbändern üblich.
Die Umlenkrolle solte ja eigentlich im relativ Rußfreien Bereich sein..


----------



## Falcon4 (21 Juli 2006)

Die Kette/Lamellen werden abgetastet um einen Kettenriss oder eine abgesprungene Kette schnellst möglich zu detektieren.
Die Umlenkrolle sitzt teils schon stark im Ruß da a) der Kettenförderer bis zu 5% mit zurückbringen darf/kann und b) der Umlenkstern teilweise direkt vor/nach der Schleuse aus dem Silo sitzt.
Und den Umlenkstern zu detektieren klappt ach net so ganz da der verbaut ist.


----------



## Daniel B (23 Juli 2006)

Hallo , wenn du es mit Initiatoren machen willst gibt es natürlich tausende Möglichkeiten , ich bevorzuge Balluff. Die decken mit Ihren Produkten so ziemlich alles ab . Ruf doch mal ein Vertreter an ,die kommen gerne .
Wenn Du es optisch machen willst empfehle Ich dir Keyence ,die können bei Verschmutzung nachregeln und bekommst du bis Schutzart IP 68. Also auf jeden Fall was für Dich (Reinigung natürlich in gewissen Abständen vorausgesetzt.
Stromrelais wäre auch denkbar aber ist sehr ungenau ,ist ne fummelei das richtig einzustellen.

Greetz Daniel


----------



## RKF-SPEZI (30 Juni 2007)

Guten Tag Falcon 4.

Ich bin zwar kein E-Freak, aberNäherungsschalter reagieren sensibel auf Verschmutzungen der Schaltfläche .Es ändert sich nämlich der dielektrische Widerstand, den man aber bei den meisten Sensoren einstellen kann. Im Dokublatt des Sensors nachlesen.

Jetzt zu dem sehr komplexen Thema mit dem Rohrkettenförderer (=RKF).
*Problemvariante 1:*
Die von Dir beschriebenen Lamellen heißen *Förderscheiben, auch Mitnehmer genannt.* Wenn Förderscheiben aus Kunststoff und Metall montiert sind, dann braucht man für Kunststoff einen kapazitiven und für Metall einen induktiven Sensor. Insoweit ein Sensortyp zur Laufüberwachung der Mischwerkstoff-Förderscheiben nicht funktionieren wird. Die Förderscheiben als Signalgeber zu verwenden habe ich schon 1985 getestet und wegen erheblicher Fehlfunktionen verworfen.
Problemursachen: Die Förderscheiben sind 10 mm dick und entweder im einfachen oder doppelten Mitnehmerabstand auf der Rundgliederkette montiert. Bei zu hoher Fördergeschwindigkeit flitzen die Förderscheiben zu schnell unter dem Sensor durch und werden gar nicht erfasst. Förderscheiben können auch aus anderen Werkstoffen sein und vom Sensor nicht erfasst werden.
Wenn man sich die Sensor-Datenbläter einmal ansieht, dann muss die Schaltfahne eine bestimmte Breite haben. Die Förderscheibe ist rund und 10 mm dick und erfüllt damit nicht die Voraussetzungen einer _Schaltfahne_.
*Problemvariante 2:*
Wie ist die Einbausituation ? Hier ist das Streufeld des Sensors zu beachten. Das Magnetfeld kann durch Stahl-Umfeld beeinflußt werden. Es müßte dann Kunststoff oder Edelstahl verwendet werden.
*Problemvariante 3:*
Die runden Förderscheiben verschleißen womit sch der Abstand zwischen Förderscheibe und Sensor zwangsläufig vergrößert und die Nichtfunktion des Sensors auf vergrößerten Schaltabstand zurückzuführen wäre.

*Problemlösung* _(Empfehlung)_
Du schreibst es gibt ein Spannkettenrad.
Ich vermute es handelt sich um eine Spannstation mit innenliegender Lagerung.
Lager entweder in Kettenradnabe oder als Spannplattenlager auf Spannschlitten.
Sehe Dir mal das Spannkettenrad an. Vielleicht hat es Stege die als Signalgeber für den Sensor dienen. Bau den Sensor dort ein und Du hast Ruhe. Alles andere ist technischer Unsinn und mit hohem Risiko der Fehlfunktion verbunden.
Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von inenliegenden Lagern, Simmeringen und Sensoren, weil immer produktbelastet.
Aber bei einer dartigen Spannstation hat man sonst keine andere Chance.
Es gibt einen anderen Lieferenten der Rohrkettenförderer nur mit außenliegender Wellenlagerung liefert. Da kann man den Sensor dann leicht außen montieren und die Impulse mit Schaltfahne abgreifen.
Man kann auch auf den Sensor komplett verzichten und baut einen Wirkleistungswächter ein. Siehe _mechanische Problem._

*Jetzt auszugsweise zu mechanischen Problemen:*
Du schreibst, der Sensor soll Kettenabriss und/oder das Ablaufen der Förderkette überwachen.
Zunächst für alle die sich fragen ob die Förderkette wohl endlos ist. Wie sonst kann man mit einem Kettenförderer fördern ? Natürlich ist die Rundgliederkette mit einem Kettenschloss endlos verbunden.
Die Förderkette läuft ab, weil sich runde Förderscheiben im Rundrohr verdrehen und so irgenmdwann den Eingriff des Kettenradzahnes in die Rundgliederkette verhindern.
Übrigens ein uraltes Problem. Sensoreinbau im Fördertrum: Läuft die Förderkette vom Antriebskettenrad und fällt in die Auslaufschurre bleibt die Förderkette stehen. Sensor meldet Störung. Hierfür wäre der Einbau einer Drehhüberwachung richtig.
Läuft die Förderkette jedoch aus dem Leertrum kommend beim Einlaufen am Spannkettenad ab, verklemmt sie sich zwischen Kettenrad und Gehäusebodenblech. Der Antrieb läuft weiter und der Sensoor meldet keine Störung. Allerdings werden die Förderscheiben beschädigt, weil keine Leistungs- und/oder Drehmomentenbegrenzung vorliegt. Wenn Du ein Foto von der Situation brauchts, habe ich hier.
Für ein Ablaufem vom Spannkettenrad ist der Sensor-Drehüberwachung ungeeignet. Ausnahme: Es kommt zur Kettenblockierung und der Impuls für den Sensor fällt aus.

Als RKF-SPEZI kann ich nur sagen: Das Kettenablaufproblem ist seit 1982 bekannt. Der Lieferant hätte sich in den letzten 25 Jahren einmal Gedanken machen sollen wie man konstruktiv eine Kettenverdrehung und/oder Ablaufen der Kette vom Kettenrad verhindert. Es gibt dazu langzeitbewährte Lösungen.
Kettenbruch entsteht, wenn die Kettenzugkraft aus dem Abtriebsdrehmoment (Motor/Getriebe) größer als Kettenbruchkraft ist. Kettenbruchkraft einer auf 720 HV10 einsatzgehärteten Rundgliederkette 16x80 nach DIN 762 ca. 135 kN. Liegt die Kettenzugkraft im Normalbetrieb bei ca. 50 kN, kommt man im Störbetrieb mit Kettenzugkraft aus Kippmoment schnell in den Bereich der Bruchkraft. Problem ist die Kraftübertragung am Kettenrad. Die Kettengliedschenkel werden von sogenannten Stütznocken gestützt. Die Kette bricht oft an der Schweißnaht, des am Kettenglied angeschweißten Stützbleches, wegen Biegemoment in diesem Bereich.
Auch das ist hinlänglich bekannt und dokumentiert. Nur eine andere Kettenradkonstruktion kann hier Abhilfe schaffen.
Oder ist kein Kettenrad, sondern ein Felgenrad eingebaut ? Dann wird das Problem verstärkt.
So, damit haben wir Kettenruch und Kettenablauf einmal auf die Schnelle analysiert.
Was bleibt ist die Frage was nun ?
Ich empfehle gegen Kettenüberlastung einen elektronischen Wirkleistungswächter, z.Bsp. UNIPOWER oder ähnlich arbeitende Geräte. Diese sind einsetzbar für eine Drenzahl, polumschaltbare Antriebe und welche mit Umrichterbetrieb, mit extrem schneller Reaktionszeit. Beim Umrichterbetrieb reicht die Drehmomentenbegrenzung nicht aus - zu träge !
Es sind zwei Belastungspunkte einstellbar: 1. Langsamer Leistungsanstieg, wenn sich die Bewegungswiderstände langsam erhöhen, z.Bsp. durch Gutanbackungen im Rohr. 2. Schneller Leistungsanstieg, wenn eine Kettenblockierung auftritt. Die Belastungspunkte kann man sehr leicht im Betrieb justieren.
Man kann anstelle des langsamen Leistungsantiegs auch einen Min-Punkt wählen. Z.Bsp. wenn die Kette abläuft verringert sich die Leistungsaufnahme und der Antrieb wird abgeschaltet.
Man braucht also nicht unbedingt eine Drehüberwachung.

Du sagst die Spannstation füllt sich mit Schleppgut (= Schlechte Kettenentleerung) langsam auf. Merkwürdig, weil Ruß eigentlich frei fließend ist und die Förderkette im Auslaufbereich daher entleert sein müßte. Bei kurzen RKF ist das nicht unbedingt ein Problem. Bei langen Förderern erhöhen sich aber die Bewegungswiderstände im Leertrum was zu Problemen führen kann. Zumindest muss die Vorspannkraft (Druckfeder oder Gewichtsspannung) größer als alle Bewegungswiderstände im Leertrum sein, sonst bekommt man eine Kettenlose vor dem Spannkettenrad. Folge: KInematikproblem.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, warum auf der Förderkette Kunststoff- und Metallscheiben montiert sind. Ruß hat eine geringe Schüttdichte und ist frei fließend.
Metallscheiben nimmt man nur bei höheren Guttemperaturen oder als Räum-/Kratzscheiben wenn Gutanbackungen im Rohr entstehen. Wie verhält sich das mit EX-Schutz und Metallscheiben ?

Letzte Frage: Was wird mit dem Ruß gemacht und gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Kunststoffabrieb der Förderscheiben, hinsichtlich Gutverschmutzung ?
Kenne den Fall einer Firma in Frankfurt, die Ruß nach Kanada schickten und den Container zurück bekamen weil man im Labor Förderscheibenabrieb feststellte.
Man kann Störungen und deren Ursachen am RKF genau zuzuordnen, wenn man sich mit diesen Förderern auskennt. Ich mache das seit 25 Jahren !
Wenn Du mehr Informationen brauchst kannst Du mich gerne kontaktieren.
Übrigens publiziere ich über Problemursachen am RKF in SCHÜTTGUT.
Vielleicht konnte ich etwas weiterhelfen und für andere User das System erklären.


----------



## RKF-SPEZI (30 Juni 2007)

*Induktiver Näherungsschalter und Ruß*

*Hallo FALCON 4 und Interessierte !*
Hier nachgeschoben: Foto/Grafik
Top 1 => Kettenverdrehung, Kettenablauf vom Kettenrad
Top 2 => Kettenbruch an Stützblech-Schweißnaht Stützblech
Top 3 => Abstandsvergrößerung vom Sensor zur Förderscheibe durch Verschleiß

Vielleicht von Interesse !?


----------



## RKF-SPEZI (30 Juni 2007)

*Hallo Falcon 4 und alle Interessierte !*
*Ich bin´s nochmal.*
Hatte vergessen die INFO zum Wirkleistungswächter anzuhängen.
Ist für alle elektr. Antriebe geeignet die gegen Überlast- und/oder Unterlast abgesichert werden müssen. Habe nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, nachdem Rutschnaben, Kettenradscherbolzen u.a. mechansiche Überlastsicherungen nicht geeignet waren und/oder nicht manipuliert wurden. Das Gerät ist für Schaltschrankeinbau und damit weitestgehend manipulationssicher.
Wegen Neutralität habe ich den Firmennamen des Erstellers gelöscht.
Gruß
RKF-Spezi


----------



## _loki_ (13 Juli 2007)

danke für die guten beiträge RKF-SPEZI finde ich echt super Informativ


----------

